# Small Ice Jigs



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I need to find a place to get small jigs in various colors and sizes for ice fishing, and for cheap. Seems silly to me to pay $.59 a piece for the ones at Sportsman's, and they rarely have the sizes and colors that I want or need. Anyone know a good source online, or better yet, locally?

Just to be clear, the jigs I am after are the tiny ones that work well for small grubs, worms, and gizzy bugs.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you looked at Bass Pro? I use the 1/64 oz ones and found that they are killers here in the high lakes in Colorado

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shopsre ... LL_PRODUCT

Then I'll place a power wiggler on the shank followed by a half of a meal worm/maggot on the hook.

http://www.basspro.com/Berkley-PowerBai ... 6168/50604


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

You could pour your own or find someone who does. They most likely have the paints to color them as you need, or you could paint them your self. I use my daughters nail polish... the glow works great, and the majority will have some form of glitter already in them.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Nov 13, 2010)

Try custom jigs and spoons. I like them. I think many of the sporting good stores carry some of their products.


----------

